# cheese curds



## dfox (Nov 12, 2011)

How can I smoke cheese curds and not have them fall through the rack? Can I use tin foil but leave room at the ends for the smoke to come up and around them?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, you can put them on foil or in a foil pan.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 12, 2011)

Or you can put them in a muslim bag like smoke mozzarella and hang it in the smoker


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 12, 2011)

put them in a ham bag:








These are whole cheeses I smoked but curd would work just as well!

See the link at the bottom of this post for ham bags.


----------



## dfox (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for the help!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Great looking fish- I will be doing something like that soon - Thanks Rick


----------

